# Do your young kids wear helmets when ice skating?



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

DD is 3- 4 in March. we've taken her ice skating a few times where we held onto both hands or under her arms skating with her. she'll be starting a begin-to-skate class this afternoon & i'm wondering if helmets would be appropriate? i'm admittedly a nervous nellie about head injuries (i'm a speech therapist & have worked within the TBI population in the past).

helmets were not mentioned on the policy or sign up information. so i'm wondering what you all do? are helmets a good idea or am i just being, well, me?


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

At the public rink here, about half the kids wore helmets. Ds has never attempted it. The kid can't even ride a tricycle, first things first.









ANYWAY, as I was talking to ds's OT this morning about rescheduling therapy, she said to please put a helmet on him if we take him sledding, she's had to too many kids as patients who have sled head injuries.







:

So yeah, make her wear a helmet.


----------



## usolyfan (Jul 2, 2006)

I ran a school-age daycare program and saw one of my kids's heads meet the blade of another skater. From that point on we required helmets and wrist guards. When they fall they brace themselves with their wrists and it is extremely easy for them to hurt their wrists as well.


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

I don't know why but this thread is giving me a mental image of a bunch of teeny toddlers playing full contact ice hockey and checking each other into the boards.


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

Kids here in the land of hockey (rural Alberta Canada) definately wear helmets when skating. 4yo dd wears a hockey helmet (minus the face mask). I think helmets are required here for lessons, but I'm not sure, since we don't do lessons, she just goes with my dad.


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

I would have my DD (will be 4 in May) wear a helmet if she were to go ice skating. I was just looking into our local skating options today. Very timely post for me.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes









and yes for sledding, too. We saw a girl get killed on a very popular sledding hill last winter b/c she wasn't wearing a helmet.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

I appreciate we want to do all we can for our children, and DS is not even 2 so it hasn't come up yet, I'm just wondering where this is all leading... are my grandchildren going to wear helmets and wristguards when they're learning to walk? I mean, maybe they should. DS prob could have used one when he was learning to sit, he'd fall over all the time and smack his head on our hardwood floors. But where will it end?


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

my sons who are 9 and 11 where helmets when skating.


----------



## roxyrox (Sep 11, 2006)

We don't wear helmets here whilst ice skating. I have only seen people playing ice hockey wearing helmets but for figure/fun skating I don't think a helnet is neccesary.


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes. All the kids in ds's ice skating class (4&5 year olds) do too, some wear bike helmets, but most have hockey helmets.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Qestia* 
I appreciate we want to do all we can for our children, and DS is not even 2 so it hasn't come up yet, I'm just wondering where this is all leading... are my grandchildren going to wear helmets and wristguards when they're learning to walk? I mean, maybe they should. DS prob could have used one when he was learning to sit, he'd fall over all the time and smack his head on our hardwood floors. But where will it end?

I understand your frustration but having witnessed many accidents and seen many kids hauled off hills and ice in a stretcher, I prefer to protect my kids' brains w/their "brain buckets."

Too, I used to be ambivalent about bike helmets until I cracked mine in half after flying over my handlebars onto a granite patch. I believe in them now 100%.

Consider velocity. Your grandson probl. wasn't moving too quickly on your floors. Those owies can be fixed w/a kiss.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

Learning to walk is not a sport. That's the difference. There used to be no seatbelts or carseats either.


----------



## Sammsma (Mar 12, 2004)

Yep, both of my girls(8 & 3.5) wear helmets when skating.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Anything that propels you faster than you can run on your own speed should require a helmet. So, that includes biking, skating (ice or roller), skateboarding, riding scooters, etc. That would not include learning to walk or run.









We've taken ds1 skating a couple of times, and pretty much every kid was wearing a helmet of some kind or another.


----------



## Trac (Sep 4, 2004)

DS has been taking lessons since he was three, and helmets are required and facemasks as well because kids fall forward too. Alot. I've also noticed, with the little guys, that they all tend to stick pretty close together, and when one falls, they all go down...and there's blades pointing every direction. Yikes!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

We've taken ds skating three times and I think one kid was wearing a helmet. I grew up in Canada and did figure skating, and never wore a helmet. For hockey I would absolutely require a helmet, however.

I did wonder about a helmet as I was skating around with ds on the ice, and I figured that we'd look into it if he did lessons where I'm not in there holding him up. Like a pp poster I generally feel like we're just getting too crazy with things lately, but you can't argue against safety I guess. But wow, how much safer could they be in the car if they were in the car seat AND wore a helmet? (I admit that I get secretly really happy when we ride our bike to the playground and ds keeps his helmet on while he climbs all over the structures.)

I just can't get into a helmet while sledding. I've been skiing and sledding for years and have never worn a helmet, nor have I ever seen anyone but the most radical snowboarders wearing helmets. Sledding is risky - you could be wearing a helmet but still break your neck. I guess you guys will really think I'm a horrible mother when I admit that my dad sits with my kids in the wagon and goes careening down a steep path at one of the local parks.







:

I have a great aunt who lost a child who died after falling off their chair onto the floor. There is just some risk in life.


----------



## Diane B (Mar 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Qestia* 
I appreciate we want to do all we can for our children, and DS is not even 2 so it hasn't come up yet, I'm just wondering where this is all leading... are my grandchildren going to wear helmets and wristguards when they're learning to walk? I mean, maybe they should. DS prob could have used one when he was learning to sit, he'd fall over all the time and smack his head on our hardwood floors. But where will it end?

My understanding is that until children are about 2 years old or so, their skulls are not fully fused together so that a fall that would cause a concussion in an older child or an adult will not be as dangerous for them. Also, they are falling a lot shorter distance because they are not very tall. Finally, they are not moving at a fast rate of speed like a child skating or sledding or bike riding.

Can you tell my daughter wears a helmet?


----------



## mom2Avi (Dec 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobica* 
helmets were not mentioned on the policy or sign up information. so i'm wondering what you all do? are helmets a good idea or am i just being, well, me?









As someone who teaches ice skating classes, I would highly suggest you put your daughter in a helmet. Many rinks do not mention using a helmet due to liability risks - if they REQUIRE children to be in a helmet and a injury is sustained due to the helmet use then the parents can sue the rink. The only type of helmet that is "ice approved" is a hockey helmet with full cage so your safest bet is a hockey helmet, although many kids ( mine included) use a bike helmet. Part of the class will be learning to fall properly so that they don't hit their heads, but until that is mastered a helmet is a really good idea.


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

my 3.5 year old started skating lessons a few weeks ago(and she's really good and can glide already..we can smell olympic hockey gold already here







) and the helmet was mandatory but even if it weren't we would have bought it for her...I have seen a LOT of injuries on skates that would have been prevented by a helmet.

and the helmet we got was too small and she fell forward and bruised her forehead..it was a skating helmet she got for Christmas but wasn't deep enough...so I left the arena that day and drove immediately to Canadian Tire and bought her a hockey helmet(and a stick and a puck too







)

Get the helmet.


----------



## MountainLovinMama (Mar 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby* 
I just can't get into a helmet while sledding. I've been skiing and sledding for years and have never worn a helmet, nor have I ever seen anyone but the most radical snowboarders wearing helmets. Sledding is risky - you could be wearing a helmet but still break your neck. I guess you guys will really think I'm a horrible mother when I admit that my dad sits with my kids in the wagon and goes careening down a steep path at one of the local parks.







:

Around here, most people DO wear helmets skiing, and all the kids are required to in their ski programs, whether ski racing, snowboarding, freestyling or just learning how to snowplow. Among the adult crowd, the majority do wear helmets and they have almost become a fun accessory with the styles and colors. That said, I don't always put my kids in helmets for skating. Sometimes there are games of an ice version of soccer on the pond...helmets are required for that. But for just skating around, just learning, and for dd learning some figure skating we don't always wear helmets. They don't have the velocity skating as skiing, though I'm sure helmets are a very good idea.


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby* 

I've been skiing and sledding for years and have never worn a helmet, nor have I ever seen anyone but the most radical snowboarders wearing helmets.


Really? Where do you ski?

On our last two ski vacations (Vail and Aspen) it seemed to us that about 80 percent of the adults and 90 percent of the kids were wearing helmets. My dh and I commented on how big a change this was from about 5 or 6 years ago when there were few helmets. Now it seems standard.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

recreational skating on the pond-no helmet







:

ice hockey, etc on the pond-helmet w/ face shield

any skating at an indoor rink-helmet w/ face shield


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maya44* 
Really? Where do you ski?

On our last two ski vacations (Vail and Aspen) it seemed to us that about 80 percent of the adults and 90 percent of the kids were wearing helmets. My dh and I commented on how big a change this was from about 5 or 6 years ago when there were few helmets. Now it seems standard.

Same here in NE- we see tons of helmets at all the mountains these days.


----------



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

Facts about Sports Related Injuries (in children under 14) including numbers on ice skating, sledding and skiing. 775,000 children were treated at the ER for sports related injuries. Winter activities totalled 56,000, making it 7% of the reported ER visit injuries in the U.S.

According to the National SAFE kids campaign, only 38,000 children (under 16) were injured in ATV accidents but I think it's mandatory to wear helmets then. Anyway, my daughter is four and the ice is slick. She wears a skating helmet.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clarinet* 
Facts about Sports Related Injuries (in children under 14) including numbers on ice skating, sledding and skiing. 775,000 children were treated at the ER for sports related injuries. Winter activities totalled 56,000, making it 7% of the reported ER visit injuries in the U.S.

According to the National SAFE kids campaign, only 38,000 children (under 16) were injured in ATV accidents but I think it's mandatory to wear helmets then. Anyway, my daughter is four and the ice is slick. She wears a skating helmet.

That's niteresting but I couldn't see where those injuries were brkoen into body part, did I miss it? many of them nust be cuts or broken bones, things helmets wouldn't protect against.

I'm not necessarily against these measures for my son--I'm just wondering what will be recommended for --his-- son!


----------



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's more, then:
Comparison of skating related injuries
Ice Skaters more likely to suffer head injuries than roller or inline skaters
Helmets for ice skaters? (this one has a small chart at the top that breaks down the percentage of head injuries in four skating sports)

When you know better, you do better. My daughter inherited her mother's clumsy gene so we will wear helmets while enjoying sports.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clarinet* 
Here's more, then:
Comparison of skating related injuries
Ice Skaters more likely to suffer head injuries than roller or inline skaters
Helmets for ice skaters? (this one has a small chart at the top that breaks down the percentage of head injuries in four skating sports)

When you know better, you do better. My daughter inherited her mother's clumsy gene so we will wear helmets while enjoying sports.

Thanks. Those show that it makes more sense to wear a helmet skating than rollerblading, still, only 20% of the reported injuries in skaters in two of your links were to the head, only 13% were in I believe your second link. So when people are quoting total figures for people injured while skating, they need to remember that only 1/5 of those injuries were head injuries (which of course are more serious!).

Again, this is still obviously pointing towards the necessity of helmets. I'm just touchy about stats being fully explained.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maya44* 
Really? Where do you ski?


The Lake Tahoe area.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm not really one for stats b/c I believe they can be manipulated. And, I am about the polar opposite of a micromanaging mother







but helmets are one of the battles I pick. And, that's simply b/c of personal experiences. My kids are used to wearing them and have no complaints. Whenever we go to the sledding hill where the girl passed away, I point to the stand of trees and remind them WHY we wear helmets.

Last summer, I saw some boys ride out of their cul-de-sac and toss their bike helmets into the bushes and then race off across a busy street. I hope







: that by showing and explaining to my *young* boys WHY we take certain safety precautions, they'll internalize them.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

you ladies rock!!!!







I wasn't able to check in with the thread before we went & dh forgot to bring the helmet (he's not so great at the getting out of the house- she didn't have a coat on either







: ) she was the ONLY one without a helmet so he ran back home to get it!









i can see how requiring it would open up liability issues, so it makes sense that it wasn't in the paperwork.

the class was fantastic! amazing level skaters teaching the kids (ours won junior nationals when she was 16







) there had to be 50 kids total split into very small groups at different sections of the rink. dd held onto a safety cone & made it across the width of the rink both ways!!!







she was sooo tired (she has low muscle tone) and soooo proud of herself! finally, a physical activity she enjoys!

thanks so much for the input- i typically error on the side of caution anyway, but we had only been skating with me holding her up & not many kids were wearing helmets at open skate. needless to say, dd will be wearing hers at open skate in the future!!!


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby* 
The Lake Tahoe area.

Huh, that's weird!

Maybe you have not gone recently?

We are actually going to the area soon and my travel agent just sent us a packet about our resort with some articles and this was one of them:http://www.tahoedailytribune.com/art...NEWS/101190075


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

We just got back from skating w/3 classes of kindergartners (oooh where's my drink







: ) & it just reinforced my belief in helmets for skating. OMGoodness, the amazingly creative ways they (and their chairs) can wipe out on the ice...


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh and re: helmets on the slopes, ALL the little kids on our mountain wear helmets. About 50/50 for medium sized skiers and boarders. And, hardly any adults--more boarders than skiers, though.

I watch my dh and our kid zoom through the woods and thank Goodness he's wearing a helmet. I cruise sedately down the groomed tracks w/o one.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yes. Even my 9 yo.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

Well, I'm enlightened now. I've never seen children wear helmets for sledding or ice skating or skiing. I never considered it. But I will consider it now. Doesn't mean I will get a helmet but I will definitely think about it. (We don't ski and that, to me, seems the most dangerous...we sled on a little hill in the park and haven't tried ice skating yet but plan to)


----------



## hhurd (Oct 7, 2002)

Nope, no helmets ice skating or sledding.


----------



## gret the great (Nov 26, 2001)

yes-
My kids wear helmets. Even the toddler in the sled.
I had a concussion as a kid, from an ice skating fall. Ice is hard. And slippery!


----------

